# Salad dressing, unrefrigerated...



## Missourian (Sep 11, 2018)

I found this interesting...certain commercial dressings were tested after remaining six days at 77 degrees (25 degrees in socialist gradient).

Are Commercially Manufactured Shelf-Stable, Dairy-based, Pourable Salad Dressings Potentially Hazardous Foods? | Food Poison Journal

Thoughts?


----------



## Pogo (Sep 11, 2018)

Just smell it.  If it's bad it'll let you know.

Processed food is so drugged up with preservatives anyway, it's prolly fine.

I generally keep salad dressings refriged, but there's other stuff some people do, some don't.  I've never refrigerated mustard or nut butter.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 11, 2018)

After it is opened, it must be refrigerated and any salads that have that ingredient.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 11, 2018)

Missourian said:


> I found this interesting...certain commercial dressings were tested after remaining six days at 77 degrees (25 degrees in socialist gradient).
> 
> Are Commercially Manufactured Shelf-Stable, Dairy-based, Pourable Salad Dressings Potentially Hazardous Foods? | Food Poison Journal
> 
> Thoughts?



is that after OPENING the container?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 11, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Just smell it.  If it's bad it'll let you know.
> 
> Processed food is so drugged up with preservatives anyway, it's prolly fine.
> 
> I generally keep salad dressings refriged, but there's other stuff some people do, some don't.  I've never refrigerated mustard or nut butter.



I fridge OPENED nut butter and mustard-------but not soy sauce


----------



## skye (Sep 11, 2018)

Always in the fridge.....always


salad dressings always belong inside the fridge


----------



## Pogo (Sep 11, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Just smell it.  If it's bad it'll let you know.
> ...



Ya don't need to.

Nut butters never last long around me but mustard is used much more sparingly.  Just isn't necessary.
Nor did my mom ever fridge it; never saw it spoil.

Soy sauce, I think I have both fridged and unfridged.  I forgot there was any in the fridge and bought more, now I'm overstocked.  The newer one's made from coconut.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 11, 2018)

skye said:


> Always in the fridge.....always
> 
> 
> salad dressings always belong inside the fridge



Sorry, I refuse to eat my salad in the fridge.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 11, 2018)

Pogo said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Always in the fridge.....always
> ...



no one wants you to be in the fridge.    THEY HAVE STANDARDS


----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2018)

LOL Pogo 

I would not want to eat it if not in the fridge, unless it was just oil and spices and vinegar.


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 11, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Just smell it.  If it's bad it'll let you know.
> ...


I didn't use to refrigerate soy sauce, but I don't use it quickly enough for it not to lose it's. . . . well, sauciness.  It gets bland if left out.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 11, 2018)

Kat said:


> LOL Pogo
> 
> I would not want to eat it if not in the fridge, unless it was just oil and spices and vinegar.



That's pretty much it actually.

I also like "Goddess" dressing which is sesame/tahini, but that's about it.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 11, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Standards?  My fridge is an automatic.

Besides, there's no room in there.  Oh I've tried.


----------



## Crepitus (Sep 11, 2018)

Was there really enough concern about this to warrant a study?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 11, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > LOL Pogo
> ...



I fridge my opened containers of tahini


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 11, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> Was there really enough concern about this to warrant a study?



it was an easy  "A"


----------



## Missourian (Sep 11, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Just smell it.  If it's bad it'll let you know.
> 
> Processed food is so drugged up with preservatives anyway, it's prolly fine.
> 
> I generally keep salad dressings refriged, but there's other stuff some people do, some don't.  I've never refrigerated mustard or nut butter.



That's what I am working on... what will last a few days if the power goes out at my folks place...too much rain already in their neck of the woods already,   and they're in the 8" zone from Florence.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 11, 2018)

Jackson said:


> After it is opened, it must be refrigerated and any salads that have that ingredient.


That's what I thought too.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 11, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > I found this interesting...certain commercial dressings were tested after remaining six days at 77 degrees (25 degrees in socialist gradient).
> ...



That's what it said.


----------



## skye (Sep 11, 2018)

all mayonaise all that shit ,,,sorry ,,,,all that words' all that yes

you put in the fridge


----------



## Crepitus (Sep 11, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Was there really enough concern about this to warrant a study?
> ...


I can see that.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 11, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Just smell it.  If it's bad it'll let you know.
> ...



According to what I'm reading,   nut butters can be treated like cooking oils...mustards are good for at least two months without refrigeration.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 11, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> Was there really enough concern about this to warrant a study?



Weird huh...


----------



## Pogo (Sep 11, 2018)

Missourian said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Just smell it.  If it's bad it'll let you know.
> ...



Are they out this way?

I'm in the mountains of western NC. My forecast even with the track headed straight to my house says we peak out at 20 mph winds, less than we get on a winter night.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 11, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Maryland...they already have water over the road at their place.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 11, 2018)

Missourian said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



It can't be from Florence then.  She's still out at sea.
Coastal Maryland I take it?  I suspect by the time they see any effect Flo's Mo is slowed.  And probably to the south of them:




​The rain forecast does call for 2-4" for the whole state of MD (here too) but it's wind that spurs power outages.


----------



## skye (Sep 11, 2018)

with all the    poison Mexican tortilla and burrito and shit

and people get sick ....vomiting...and all that

better eat nothing

better eat only what you bought in the supermarket


only eat what you cook


----------



## Pogo (Sep 11, 2018)

skye said:


> with all the    poison Mexican tortilla and burrito and shit
> 
> and people get sick ....vomiting...and all that
> 
> ...



Is this a dream journal?


----------



## Missourian (Sep 12, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


No...just regular weather.  They're on a mountain,  so flooding isn't an issue...the problem is the ground is so saturated,  the tree roots are giving way,  knocking down power lines.  Thanks for the track...that's better (for them) than the last one I saw.  

How much rain are you guys going to get?


----------



## Pogo (Sep 12, 2018)

Missourian said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Rigjt now about 2 to 4 inches, same as Maryland.  My ground isn't really saturated though, it's rained the last couple of days but before that was dry a while.




That track, if it just makes a very slight right turn I'll get the _eye_.


----------



## skye (Sep 12, 2018)

be careful what you eat....


----------



## Pogo (Sep 12, 2018)

skye said:


> with all the    poison Mexican tortilla and burrito and shit
> 
> and people get sick ....vomiting...and all that
> 
> ...



Last week I figured I'd cook my own chili at home rather than spend at the Mexican restaurant.

Bad idea.  That's all I'm gonna say.


----------



## skye (Sep 12, 2018)

Pogo said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > with all the    poison Mexican tortilla and burrito and shit
> ...



good

so cook your own chill/food/dinner


it is what it is


----------



## Pogo (Sep 12, 2018)

skye said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



That's what I did.  
Should have just gone to the restaurant.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 12, 2018)

skye said:


> all mayonaise all that shit ,,,sorry ,,,,all that words' all that yes
> 
> you put in the fridge



Believe it or not,  the Association for Dressings and Sauces states commercial mayonaise is shelf stable after opening...that refrigeration is for quality...not safety.



*Q. What happens if I leave mayonnaise unrefrigerated for a long period of time?*

*A. *From a food safety standpoint, commercial mayonnaise and mayonnaise-type dressings are perfectly stable when stored at room temperature after opening. Quality (e.g., flavor, taste, aroma), not safety, is the only reason the labels on these products suggest that they be refrigerated after opening. Refrigeration ensures that the commercial mayonnaise keeps its fresh flavor for a longer period of time. Please review the product's label for more information on storage and shelf life.​Make Mine Mayonnaise!: The Goodness of Mayonnaise​
I've read this before,   but it's just to ingrained to break the conditioning.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 12, 2018)

I do have UPS backup here in case of power failure. Not sure it would run a refrigerator, but come to think of it the only time we have power outages here is in winter so it's not an issue.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 12, 2018)

Missourian said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > all mayonaise all that shit ,,,sorry ,,,,all that words' all that yes
> ...



That makes sense.  I've never seen mayonnaise spoil.  "Refrigerate after opening" is often more a suggestion than a safety rule.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 12, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Don't like the sound of that.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 12, 2018)

Pogo said:


> I do have UPS backup here in case of power failure. Not sure it would run a refrigerator, but come to think of it the only time we have power outages here is in winter so it's not an issue.



Harbor Freight time.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 12, 2018)

Missourian said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > I do have UPS backup here in case of power failure. Not sure it would run a refrigerator, but come to think of it the only time we have power outages here is in winter so it's not an issue.
> ...



OK, had to look up "Harbor Freight".  Chain store?


----------



## Missourian (Sep 12, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Cheap tools...and generators.  I have a Predator 4000 mounted on my truck...works great...loud as the dickens...but does the job.

4000 Max Starting/3200 Running Watts, 6.5 HP  (212cc) Generator EPA III with GFCI Outlet Protection


----------



## JoeMoma (Sep 12, 2018)

I eat my salads naked......no dressing!


----------



## Crepitus (Sep 12, 2018)

Missourian said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Was there really enough concern about this to warrant a study?
> ...


Careful, my question was removed by moderation because it was trolling and had no content.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 12, 2018)

Missourian said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Thanks.  I'd rather keep the quiet.  I can't imagine needing that much power; it just wouldn't be worth the expense and noise.  I actually think power outages should be appreciated for the beauteous opportunities they are.  Freedom!  

Meanwhile Florence has turned left a bit, which means in terms of projections Maryland is forecast to get a little less rain and I'm getting more.  Thanks a LOT. 

But that's just looking at the storm track and projecting.  When I scan my actual local forecast it's not nearly as dramatic.


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 12, 2018)

Missourian said:


> I found this interesting...certain commercial dressings were tested after remaining six days at 77 degrees (25 degrees in socialist gradient).
> 
> Are Commercially Manufactured Shelf-Stable, Dairy-based, Pourable Salad Dressings Potentially Hazardous Foods? | Food Poison Journal
> 
> Thoughts?


I just use vinegar and oil for salads.

And these both keep fine at room temp forever.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 12, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > I found this interesting...certain commercial dressings were tested after remaining six days at 77 degrees (25 degrees in socialist gradient).
> ...



That's all you need.  Maybe a sprinkle of oregano or tarragon.

ACV is good for ya.  I'll sprinkle that on whether I'm using outside salad dressing or not.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 12, 2018)

Pogo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Yeah, the mustard bottle says "refrigerate after opening" but it's not necessary. I just bought a pack of real bacon bits that said "best by like..5/20"


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 12, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



lots of stuff is not necessary-----including   THROW OUT on the day of  "expiration".      As to salad dressing------well----believe it or not---garlic suspended in oil-------really should be in the fridge. --------very tiny risk of botulism. ------The vinegar in the salad dressing would kinda remove that risk------but....well....


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 12, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Vinegar and oil are OK outside the fridge if used often. They get kinda stale and ooky-tasting after a while, though. At least the oil does. That reminds me! I have some "After-expiration-date" steaks marinading in the fridge. They should be ready today.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 12, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Yep, there's a vast difference between "Refrigerate after opening (please)" and "Perishable".


----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 12, 2018)

I'll make a vinaigrette and leave on the counter for a week until it's gone

never had a problem

I will eat raw cookie dough too and I make Caesar dressing with raw egg yolks and I'm still alive


----------



## Missourian (Sep 12, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Hard to find out the difference sometimes.

NBC Today and others say oyster sauce is ok in the pantry...

What condiments need to go in the fridge? Here's a guide

A lot of other places say no way...

How Long Does Oyster Sauce Last? Shelf Life, Storage, Expiration

Who's right?


----------



## Missourian (Sep 12, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Meanwhile Florence has turned left a bit, which means in terms of projections Maryland is forecast to get a little less rain and I'm getting more.  Thanks a LOT.
> .


----------



## Missourian (Sep 12, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> I'll make a vinaigrette and leave on the counter for a week until it's gone
> 
> never had a problem
> 
> I will eat raw cookie dough too and I make Caesar dressing with raw egg yolks and I'm still alive



...and you eat rare hamburger...I remember.

You're braver than I am.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 13, 2018)

Missourian said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > I'll make a vinaigrette and leave on the counter for a week until it's gone
> ...


MMMM

Nothing better than a bloody burger


----------



## Pogo (Sep 17, 2018)

Missourian said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Just to follow up on your watching Maryland ---

The sun's out here, we got several inches of rain over the last day and a half but I never got so much as a gust of wind, not once.  Florence passed to my east and apparently has turned further east toward eastern Kentucky.  So I think all your parents are looking at is rainfall.


----------



## miketx (Sep 17, 2018)

Missourian said:


> I found this interesting...certain commercial dressings were tested after remaining six days at 77 degrees (25 degrees in socialist gradient).
> 
> Are Commercially Manufactured Shelf-Stable, Dairy-based, Pourable Salad Dressings Potentially Hazardous Foods? | Food Poison Journal
> 
> Thoughts?


----------



## karpenter (Sep 17, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Processed food is so drugged up with preservatives anyway, it's prolly fine..


 I've Heard 
Margarine Can Be Left Out In The Sun
Flies Won't Touch It
A Couple Molecules Away From House Paint

I Use Un-Salted Butter


----------



## Missourian (Sep 17, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Thanks Pogo...looks like they are out of the woods.  Trees fell on the powerlines,  but didn't knock out the power.  The power co. is shutting down the power Wednesday to remove them.

How are things at your place?


----------



## Missourian (Sep 17, 2018)

karpenter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Processed food is so drugged up with preservatives anyway, it's prolly fine..
> ...



I'm with ya. 

Did you know margarine is illegal in Wisconsin?


----------



## Pogo (Sep 17, 2018)

Missourian said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



We gots lots of rain as expected, for a day and two nights.  By this morning the sun was out.  Creeks and rivers are high but no higher than we've seen 'em in the past during wet spells.  My completely unofficial gauge, the ten-gallon pot sitting out in the yard, indicates we got maybe ten inches or more.  But it ran off.

We had no power outages here.  We blinked twice, just momentarily, and that was it.

And a correction to my earlier post --- when I said Florence passed to my "east", that means to my "west".  Just like "would" means "wouldn't".


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 25, 2018)

Missourian said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > all mayonaise all that shit ,,,sorry ,,,,all that words' all that yes
> ...


It's true. People are stupid about food. 

Most cases of true food poisoning aren't caused by dressing...they're caused by the foods the dressing is on. The vinegar, sugar and salt is generally sufficient to prevent the growth of the organisms that lead to food poisoning in the dressing itself. And while I won't go so far to say you can't get sick off milk products left out..the truth is that fermented/aged milk products are cheese, sour cream, yogurt. Milk doesn't make you sick unless it has something like ecoli or typhus in it..which have nothing to do with being left *out* unless you leave it out in the bathroom. 

Cooked veggies, however, can be lethal. If you are going to be eating food that is left out and you aren't sure about it, boil it vigorously for at least 10 minutes. That kills just about everything. Don't eat green beans or potatoes if they've been left out. 

Meat is also pretty safe (though not organ meats). Raw meat can sour if the temperature is not very cool...but I don't think it will make you sick, other than just tasting awful. Cooked meat left too long can make you sick.


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 25, 2018)

Please do not refrigerate oil and vinegar dressing!


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 25, 2018)

I don’t refrigerate vinegar
I don’t refrigerate vegetable oil

Why refrigerate a salad dressing that is vinegar and oil ?


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 25, 2018)

refrigerate the creamy dressings


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 28, 2018)

oils can get rancid if on the shelf too long


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 28, 2018)

Well I stopped refriderating mustard because of this thread, I think pogo mentioned it first, you guys are right no difference.

.


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 28, 2018)

always refrigerate mayo


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 28, 2018)

AZGAL said:


> always refrigerate mayo




Mircle whip also?

.


----------

